# my son bless his heart



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

today my son went to an auction and got for me a whole box of old mother earth magazines and one organic living dated June 1970--bless his heart he knows that I love organic gardening and now i have a whole winter reading now and he only paid 5.00 for about 100 magazines----woohoo


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That is so cool! You've got a keeper. 

And you've got a lot of reading to do, too!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Damn fine kid you got!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Any child who honors his/her parents was obviously raised right. So kudos to *YOU* Marlas1too.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Good kid! They say the apple doesn't fall far from the tree!


----------

